# [EVDL] High Voltage Fuse Boxes



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Dennis,

The maximum rated voltage for these push in fuses for vehicles, I have seen 
is 60 VDC for vehicles systems that may range from 12 to 48 volts DC.

In my EV, I use industrial fuse holders, fuses, and fuse indicators that are 
track mounted like a terminal strip. They are available from General 
Electric, Westinghouse, Square D Company and similar companies.

The fuses can be rated up to 600 volts at 30 amps and are 13/32 dia by 1-1/2 
inches long ferrule fuse.

We have a local distributor dealer, so I use the Square D units. You can 
also special order any Square D devices from the Home Depot Contractor Order 
desk.

The Square D NEMA Type Numbers are:

Mounting Track Type GH103 to GH172
Track End Clamps Type GH10
Fuse Blocks 600V Type GF6
End Barriers Type GF6B
Blown Fuse Indicator Type GLP3 for 120-240V - Optional
Type GLP6 for 277-600V - Optional

Also see: http://www.squared.com
For fuses: www.surplusssale.com
For Vehicle type plug in fuse panels: jegs.com

There is many other types of devices and larger mounting tracks call DIM 
tracks that mount terminal blocks from 18 AWG to 500 MCM, switches, circuit 
breakers, plug in relays, contactors, current relays, voltage relays, and 
many interface units.

Behind my lift down dash panel, this unit is mounted on a aluminum chassis 
plate that is 60 inches long by 12 inches high mounted about 3 inches from 
the firewall on mounting legs. The terminal strip and track is also 60 
inches long and all circuits in the EV terminal here.

There is no point to point wiring, meaning wiring a device in the EV and go 
directly to another device. It first is connected to the terminal strip and 
then is cross connected to other devices on the strip and/or to other 
mounting strips that then cross connect to devices in that location.

This is how industrial type wiring is done. Aircraft wiring, missile site 
wiring and may industrial complexes are done this way. It is very easy to 
upgrade your EV without rewiring each time.

When I change out my CableForm controller with a Zilla controller, all I had 
to do is to re-cross connected at the terminal blocks.

When I change out my CableForm Battery charger with a PFC-50, again all I 
had to do was to re-cross connected the circuits at the terminal blocks.

There is also a circuit flow indicator panel on my console which is a 
combination indicator and switches, that show the circuit flow from the 
battery to the controller. If I get a green indication all the way through 
this circuit, I know this circuit is good. If I get a green indicator up to 
a certain point, then I know that device or fuse is blown, so all I do while 
the EV is on the run, is turn off that circuit and turn on another back up 
circuit and keep on going.

Roland



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 9:11 AM
Subject: [EVDL] High Voltage Fuse Boxes


> I would like to add a fuse box similar to the stock 12 volt accessory
> ones that we have in our vehicles.
> Are there any available that are rated for the higher voltages.
> Can you get any that use the newer spade type fuses.
> I will be running a 156 volt system, with a 1200 amp Raptor controller.
>
>
> As always thanks for all the great information this list provides;
>
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis J wrote:
> 
> > I would like to add a fuse box similar to the stock 12 volt accessory
> > ones that we have in our vehicles. Are there any available that are
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks;
I think Roland answered my question.

Dennis 

-----Original Message-----
From: Kenneth G. Gordon [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 11:54 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] High Voltage Fuse Boxes



> Dennis J wrote:
> 
> > I would like to add a fuse box similar to the stock 12 volt accessory
> > ones that we have in our vehicles. Are there any available that are
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland;

Thanks for the great info.
Most of the ratings shown are AC.
How do you equate that to DC

Thanks again;
Dennis 

-----Original Message-----
From: Roland Wiench [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 11:46 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] High Voltage Fuse Boxes

Hello Dennis,

The maximum rated voltage for these push in fuses for vehicles, I have
seen is 60 VDC for vehicles systems that may range from 12 to 48 volts
DC.

In my EV, I use industrial fuse holders, fuses, and fuse indicators that
are track mounted like a terminal strip. They are available from
General Electric, Westinghouse, Square D Company and similar companies.

The fuses can be rated up to 600 volts at 30 amps and are 13/32 dia by
1-1/2 inches long ferrule fuse.

We have a local distributor dealer, so I use the Square D units. You
can also special order any Square D devices from the Home Depot
Contractor Order desk.

The Square D NEMA Type Numbers are:

Mounting Track Type GH103 to GH172
Track End Clamps Type GH10
Fuse Blocks 600V Type GF6
End Barriers Type GF6B
Blown Fuse Indicator Type GLP3 for 120-240V - Optional
Type GLP6 for 277-600V - Optional

Also see: http://www.squared.com
For fuses: www.surplusssale.com
For Vehicle type plug in fuse panels: jegs.com

There is many other types of devices and larger mounting tracks call DIM
tracks that mount terminal blocks from 18 AWG to 500 MCM, switches,
circuit breakers, plug in relays, contactors, current relays, voltage
relays, and many interface units.

Behind my lift down dash panel, this unit is mounted on a aluminum
chassis plate that is 60 inches long by 12 inches high mounted about 3
inches from the firewall on mounting legs. The terminal strip and track
is also 60 inches long and all circuits in the EV terminal here.

There is no point to point wiring, meaning wiring a device in the EV and
go directly to another device. It first is connected to the terminal
strip and then is cross connected to other devices on the strip and/or
to other mounting strips that then cross connect to devices in that
location.

This is how industrial type wiring is done. Aircraft wiring, missile
site wiring and may industrial complexes are done this way. It is very
easy to upgrade your EV without rewiring each time.

When I change out my CableForm controller with a Zilla controller, all I
had to do is to re-cross connected at the terminal blocks.

When I change out my CableForm Battery charger with a PFC-50, again all
I had to do was to re-cross connected the circuits at the terminal
blocks.

There is also a circuit flow indicator panel on my console which is a
combination indicator and switches, that show the circuit flow from the
battery to the controller. If I get a green indication all the way
through this circuit, I know this circuit is good. If I get a green
indicator up to a certain point, then I know that device or fuse is
blown, so all I do while the EV is on the run, is turn off that circuit
and turn on another back up circuit and keep on going.

Roland



----- Original Message -----
From: "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 9:11 AM
Subject: [EVDL] High Voltage Fuse Boxes


> I would like to add a fuse box similar to the stock 12 volt accessory
> ones that we have in our vehicles.
> Are there any available that are rated for the higher voltages.
> Can you get any that use the newer spade type fuses.
> I will be running a 156 volt system, with a 1200 amp Raptor
controller.
>
>
> As always thanks for all the great information this list provides;
>
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Dennis,

A 48 vdc device can be use on a 120 vac device. On 600 vac, its about 240 
vdc.

I have now been running these terminal blocks, 600 volt rated Limitron or 
Fustrons rated fuses on 180 vdc. Some Square D circuit breaker in the K or L 
frame that is 600 vac rated are also rated for 250 vdc.

You also can derated the devices by ampere. I have now been using a Square 
D glass plug in relays that the contacts are rated for 125 vac at 10 amps or 
250 vac at 5 amps. I have a 12 volt coil relay with this AC contact rating 
operating my main contactor and safety contactor coils that are 180 vdc at 
0.1 amp rating.

I prevent any arcing across the contacts of these small relays, is that I 
use a NTE 4933 Bidirectional Zener Overvoltage Transient Suppressor across 
the contactors coils.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 2:27 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] High Voltage Fuse Boxes


> Roland;
>
> Thanks for the great info.
> Most of the ratings shown are AC.
> How do you equate that to DC
>
> Thanks again;
> Dennis
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Roland Wiench [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 11:46 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] High Voltage Fuse Boxes
>
> Hello Dennis,
>
> The maximum rated voltage for these push in fuses for vehicles, I have
> seen is 60 VDC for vehicles systems that may range from 12 to 48 volts
> DC.
>
> In my EV, I use industrial fuse holders, fuses, and fuse indicators that
> are track mounted like a terminal strip. They are available from
> General Electric, Westinghouse, Square D Company and similar companies.
>
> The fuses can be rated up to 600 volts at 30 amps and are 13/32 dia by
> 1-1/2 inches long ferrule fuse.
>
> We have a local distributor dealer, so I use the Square D units. You
> can also special order any Square D devices from the Home Depot
> Contractor Order desk.
>
> The Square D NEMA Type Numbers are:
>
> Mounting Track Type GH103 to GH172
> Track End Clamps Type GH10
> Fuse Blocks 600V Type GF6
> End Barriers Type GF6B
> Blown Fuse Indicator Type GLP3 for 120-240V - Optional
> Type GLP6 for 277-600V - Optional
>
> Also see: http://www.squared.com
> For fuses: www.surplusssale.com
> For Vehicle type plug in fuse panels: jegs.com
>
> There is many other types of devices and larger mounting tracks call DIM
> tracks that mount terminal blocks from 18 AWG to 500 MCM, switches,
> circuit breakers, plug in relays, contactors, current relays, voltage
> relays, and many interface units.
>
> Behind my lift down dash panel, this unit is mounted on a aluminum
> chassis plate that is 60 inches long by 12 inches high mounted about 3
> inches from the firewall on mounting legs. The terminal strip and track
> is also 60 inches long and all circuits in the EV terminal here.
>
> There is no point to point wiring, meaning wiring a device in the EV and
> go directly to another device. It first is connected to the terminal
> strip and then is cross connected to other devices on the strip and/or
> to other mounting strips that then cross connect to devices in that
> location.
>
> This is how industrial type wiring is done. Aircraft wiring, missile
> site wiring and may industrial complexes are done this way. It is very
> easy to upgrade your EV without rewiring each time.
>
> When I change out my CableForm controller with a Zilla controller, all I
> had to do is to re-cross connected at the terminal blocks.
>
> When I change out my CableForm Battery charger with a PFC-50, again all
> I had to do was to re-cross connected the circuits at the terminal
> blocks.
>
> There is also a circuit flow indicator panel on my console which is a
> combination indicator and switches, that show the circuit flow from the
> battery to the controller. If I get a green indication all the way
> through this circuit, I know this circuit is good. If I get a green
> indicator up to a certain point, then I know that device or fuse is
> blown, so all I do while the EV is on the run, is turn off that circuit
> and turn on another back up circuit and keep on going.
>
> Roland
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, February 20, 2008 9:11 AM
> Subject: [EVDL] High Voltage Fuse Boxes
>
>
> > I would like to add a fuse box similar to the stock 12 volt accessory
> > ones that we have in our vehicles.
> > Are there any available that are rated for the higher voltages.
> > Can you get any that use the newer spade type fuses.
> > I will be running a 156 volt system, with a 1200 amp Raptor
> controller.
> >
> >
> > As always thanks for all the great information this list provides;
> >
> > Dennis
> > Elsberry, MO
> >
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis J wrote:
> 
> > Thanks;
> > I think Roland answered my question.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> > I would like to add a fuse box similar to the stock 12 volt accessory
> > ones that we have in our vehicles. Are there any available that are
> > rated for the higher voltages?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 21 Feb 2008 at 0:29, Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> > > I would like to add a fuse box similar to the stock 12 volt
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee;

I'm having trouble finding a source for the 250vdc rated ceramic fuses
you mentioned below.
Can you suggest any.

Thanks;
Dennis 

-----Original Message-----
From: Lee Hart [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, February 21, 2008 12:29 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] High Voltage Fuse Boxes



> Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> > I would like to add a fuse box similar to the stock 12 volt accessory
> 
> > ones that we have in our vehicles. Are there any available that are
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One source of the 600VDC equipment that Roland mentioned is PV
suppliers, since we are running low amperage (4 to 15 amps) 300 to 500
volt circuits on the DC side of alot of PV equipment. The touchsafe
fuse holders are nice, since there is never a chance of touching high
voltage terminals when changing a fuse. They are not cheap though.
Retail price is about $15 each for the fuses, and about the same for
the din-rail mount fuseholders. I've actually found the fuses at ACE
hardware in a pinch -- the DC rated ones are about 10 times the price
of the 250vac rated ones that look the same. I've never looked for
the smaller 250 VDC rated fuses, but ACE might have those as well, if
they have the even rarer 600VDC ones.

Z

On Fri, Feb 22, 2008 at 7:48 AM, Pestka, Dennis J


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Lee;
> >
> > I'm having trouble finding a source for the 250vdc rated ceramic fuses
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> > Lee;
> >
> > I'm having trouble finding a source for the 250vdc rated ceramic fuses
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Just ask any fuse supplier for Bussman ABC or Littelfuse 3AB fuses.
> > These are a generic type that's been around for decades, and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For low current DC rated stuff you can't go wrong with MIDGET fuses. 
They're $5-$30 each depending on the source, rated up to 600VDC, 100 kA 
I.R., and available in values up to 30A. 13/32" dia. by 1 1/2" long.

Ferraz Shawmut ATMxx and ATMRxx series
Littelfuse KLKD
Bussman DCM

Beware that not all midget fuses are DC rated. There are millions of fuse 
"families" and no convenient way to search by parameter. Cross references 
also tend to reference only the AC ratings. Also note that some midget 
fuses are listed as "class CC", meaning they have a keyed end to prevent 
replacement by a fuse with a lower interrupt rating. Class CC fuse holders 
will NOT accept standard midget fuses, but standard midget fuse holders 
will accept class CC fuses.

The cheapest fuses are from eBay (about $5 each). Seller "Electrical 
Replacement Parts" is also known as Pioneer Breaker & Control Supply. I 
have purchased from them several times, but do your own research as they 
often have errors in the descriptions. For example, their "ATM5 class CC 
fuse" is a standard ATM5 midget fuse and is NOT class CC. The Ferraz ATMR5 
is class CC.

http://www.pioneerbreaker.com/
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?satitle=ferraz+atm&category0=

For PCB and panel mount fuse holders:
http://www.mouser.com/catalog/633/598.pdf

There are also mountable fuse holders that snap together for making banks 
of fuses. Finger safe options ($$$) are available also. No immediate 
source for those:

http://us.ferrazshawmut.com/catalog/fuse-blocks-holders/ul-power-fuse-blocks/midget-open-style-303-series/
http://us.ferrazshawmut.com/catalog/ultrasafe-fuseholders/class-cc-midget-10x38mm-fuse-holders/usm-series/


> I'm having trouble finding a source for the 250vdc rated ceramic fuses
> you mentioned below.
> Can you suggest any.
> Thanks;
> Dennis



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > You might want to double-check a current datasheet for your fuses,
> > Lee... ;^>
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can' these fuses be purchased at Radio Shack as well?

They sound like the fuses that came with the heater switching package 
KTA sells, and I got what I thought were replacement fuses from radio 
shack when I was blowing them for some still undetermined reason.

John




> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> >> Lee;
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John in Ma wrote:
> > Can' these fuses be purchased at Radio Shack as well?
> >
> > They sound like the fuses that came with the heater switching package
> ...


----------

